# Eclipse und XML / JSP-Highlighting



## Mr.Tee (23. Jun 2007)

Servus,

welches Plugin muss ich installieren, um XML- und JSP-Syntax-Highlighting zu bekommen? 
Wollte das WST-Plugin-Zeug installieren, bekomme aber immer die Meldung, dass org.eclipse.gef fehlt, finde es aber nirgendwo zum nachinstallieren.

Danke ;-)
Mr.Tee


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2007)

Verbinde dich mit dem Update Manager auf die Callisto Discovery Site, wähle die Webtools aus, und drück auf 'select required'.


----------



## Mr.Tee (24. Jun 2007)

Hi, 

danke, aber JSP-Highlighting funktioniert damit auch nicht. XML funktioniert aber


----------

